# What colour for the Spaz?



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Ron's Spaz should be here towards the end of next week and it has to fill the place of a beautified Expobar. Wood handles on the Spaz don't look good on such a modern styled machine so pretty much the only option is to change the colour of the side panels.

I've looked into replacement red panels, but they are £120 and look like a faded Fisher Price toy that has been left out in the garden.

So...I'm going to spray them. But what colour?

My kitchen is mid oak with antique pine parquet floor. The tiles are rustic Mexican cherry red and mustard yellow. Cherry red would be the safe option but I'm wondering about something a bit braver.

1970's metallic gold?

Ideas please??


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

What about some nice quality carbon fibre wrap? Or do you think the heat will mess it up ?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Shocking pink with sunny yellow cartoon flowers (with cherry red middles)

hth


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

PUrpLe mETalFLaKe u nO it makEz seNSe


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

UV lights in the drip tray too then


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

70s wallpaper would be easy!


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Send them off to this bloke for a bit if airbrush art. Chopped Harley, couple of wolves, maybe a bit of leather, you know the score.

http://www.airbrushartwork.co.uk


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

You said braver







So it's gotta be a bit of mustard!! My Perla is done in Vauxhall Mustard (It's a non metallic finish so it's nice and easy to spray).

Whatever you go for, make sure you buy some decent paint from an automotive paint supplier. It will cost a little bit more, but it will go on better (cans come with a much better nozzle to distribute the paint more evenly)

Although.. Rustoleum do some really nice paint and I've had some amazing results with them over the years but you're restricted in the paint colours available.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Magnolia

13chars


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey I'm interested to see how this works out.. I have the same machine... So you are not going to lash out on the handmade wood panels from Chris coffee in the states? The la spaz may not be the coolest or most beautiful but it makes great coffee and superb milk... Great choice buying it in my view!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I wouldnt put gold next to the stainless but thats a personal aversion of mine.

Like Mouse, I'd make it a bit retro and match to the mustard in the tiles


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

green!

http://sprudge.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Screen-Shot-2013-07-13-at-10.49.08-AM.png


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Snot green fukyeah!

I mean no.

Hmmm....thing is, the style of the Spaz is modern commercial machine so maybe that is what I should accentuate. I'm leaning towards a glossy cherry red. Or should it be matte..


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Matt grey

13 char


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I always thought they looked epic with the wooden side panels!

I find the spaz uniquely attractive, I find it's mini commercial looks quite appealing!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Need to get out of this thread, just had thoughts about getting my machine powder coated


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

LOL - Do it Jeebsy!!!

Come over to the colourful side (bring sunglasses)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Now the seeds have been sown it's inevitable....got a couple of more important things to get out the way first though so it'll be more of a autumn project. Would be a matt black or grey though. Need to work out if I can be bothered disassembling the whole thing or leave some parts stainless. The group would be best left as is i think anyway


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Given that you live in the Cotswolds how about getting them upholstered in Laura Ashley chintz?


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Matt is a complete pain to keep clean. Satin is significantly easier. However, a matt vinyl wrap may be better. Plus easily changed.

I'd be very tempted to go with a proper cherry red and some white pinstriping. Or replicate one of my favouring race car colorschemes


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I've got to admit I keep mulling over the idea of having the main panels of my Mythos either painted or powder coated in satin black.

With the la Spaz why not go for something in the middle of the red and mustard and go orange, that shade of it you seem to get a lot of in Mexican restaurants, either that or look for a local Joinery with CAD machinery and take them a side panel in to copy, and then stain in the colour of your choice?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

A nice shade of British Leyland Brown...I think the colour below was called Russet brown









I saw the latest model Brewtus at Bella Barista today and based on your favourable views on the looks of that model.....I think the BL brown should be right up your street.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

My only comment:

We've all seen the tiles in your kitchen.

Enough said about taste.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> My only comment:
> 
> We've all seen the tiles in your kitchen.
> 
> Enough said about taste.


How about a nice patriotic theme


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Prime Halliwell.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Charliej said:


> why not go for something in the middle of the red and mustard and go orange, that shade of it you seem to get a lot of in Mexican restaurants, either that or look for a local Joinery with CAD machinery and take them a side panel in to copy, and then stain in the colour of your choice?


I think tangerine orange would look great....but not in my kitchen which has oriental rugs and antique furniture in close proximity.

I'm thinking cherry red. Matt or gloss???


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

You could always have wood http://www.clivecoffee.com/product/la-spaziale-vivaldi-ii.html#video_link


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Unfortunately not. They only fit to machines they supply.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> I think tangerine orange would look great....but not in my kitchen which has oriental rugs and antique furniture in close proximity.
> 
> I'm thinking cherry red. Matt or gloss???


I guess it will go with the Anaglypta and Woodchip.....when the kitchen door is open, your decorated La Spaz will set of the external stone cladding nicely......it all combining perfectly with the classic Austin Princess (you probably have on the drive) in a lovely shade of Russet brown.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Look both of your machines are ugly, deal with it....


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I didn't want to have to do this to you, DaveC, but you've left me with no choice.

With a taste in kitchen tiles like this, what Dave really needs is a Nespresso.










I'm thinking there's probably one of these in that kitchen too:


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That must be your kitchen!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> I'm thinking there's probably one of these in that kitchen too:


So you photographed yours....then accused me of owning one?


----------

